# Terribilis Appreciation Thread



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread is for terribilis owners to post pics of their terribilis. Anybody have the rare "koi" morph please post pics. I'll post pics of my new mints soon. Terribilis are my favorite! Terribilis rule!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, I'll go first. This is my yellow terrib that glows in the dark


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice Gary, that's my next kind of terribilis.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

See this thread......

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/34972-show-off-your-terribilis.html

some stunning Terribs here.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

That is one beautiful frog..Omg he is electric..I love Terribs they have great personality..I can't wait until I get my mints..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a sweet one Gary!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i have many pics but here are some recent ones i really likes


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice Troy, what lens are you using?


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Yea I love that pic to Troy, I have it as one of the photos in my screensaver slideshow. Im going to have to get some of those!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

im just using the Canon S5 IS, point and shoot, on manual focus super macro, its a pretty incredible Point n shoot camera, thanks banana, its actually my background right now..lol


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread is making me want terribilis' more and more now. Only if I had more money for the orange. They are by far my favorite frogs.

All I have to due is find a breeder in Phoenix and then I might have 7.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Nawth!! Your mints are so.........minty!! Gorgeous. The mints are my favorite terribilis color morph by far... Would you send me a pm to let me know where you got those beauties from? I'd love some mints (maybe in the fall or next spring) but only if I can find the silvery-bluish minty ones like you've got . 

Beautiful terribilis everyone! I didn't mean to sound like I was belittling the other colors... They're all jaw-dropping .


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> Nawth!! Your mints are so.........minty!! Gorgeous. The mints are my favorite terribilis color morph by far... Would you send me a pm to let me know where you got those beauties from? I'd love some mints (maybe in the fall or next spring) but only if I can find the silvery-bluish minty ones like you've got .
> 
> Beautiful terribilis everyone! I didn't mean to sound like I was belittling the other colors... They're all jaw-dropping .



Lol my terrible two I picked up from a member here, it's been so long I can't remember who it was from. Unfortunately my original name and all PMs got deleted when the board made the software switch so I don't have em either. Maybe he'll remember selling them to me lol! The photos really highlight it but they do have quite the bluish cast to them.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Speak up you mysterious terribilis breeder!


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Here's a male orange, male mint, some tads and one of the juvies just finishing to color up.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't going to comment on this tread but that Mint with the Tads is absolutely stunning. I have my name on a waiting list for mints and I really am excited to get these monsters!!!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice frogs everybody! My mints are like a green-white color and they are young. Should their colors brighten up when they are fully grown so they look all white like the beautiful mint carrying those tads? Oh yeah and where do you people by those gorgeous orange terribilis from?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Sadly, the group of mints I had are no longer around. I moved the pair and all the juvies that I dispersed locally cannot be found. The oranges just started mating so I'm hopeful they will produce viable eggs soon. The juvies do take a while to attain the smoother skin texture and lighter adult coloration.

John


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are a couple of my mints..


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's one of my Orange Males









And my Male Mint; 









Someday, I'll have to take a picture of the Yellows!

Bill Finley
Portland, Maine

Ps; I have some mints (9) that can ship, next month...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Bill,

What ratio and size enclosure do you keep your mints in? 

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

All my Terribilis are in 36 gallon bow front tanks, here's the Yellow Tank, before I added the frogs and water. I have 4 Mints in one tank and 5 each of the Oranges & Yellows. All are currenting breeding, although the Yellows & Oranges haven't given me good eggs yet (just started in July).










Bill


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, thanks Bill.


----------

